# angel fish are smart!!



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

i cant believe how smart my angels are! first they where eating from my fingers by the 2nd week . i have a two year old son and i am teaching him not to tap the aquarium tank, but on occasion i have caught him doing this!and of course the fish rush to the back of the tank and hide. well this morning i was sitting in a chair in front of the tank watching and feeding the fish they where happy and almost showing off. my son comes over and sits in my lap to watch,, and the fish immediatly swimm to the back and hide!! these fish reconized him ,that for some reason amazes me!I didnt realize that they could reconize different people and faces? to me this goes much deeper than just mindless eating machines like some people may think!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

teddy said:


> i cant believe how smart my angels are! first they where eating from my fingers by the 2nd week . i have a two year old son and i am teaching him not to tap the aquarium tank, but on occasion i have caught him doing this!and of course the fish rush to the back of the tank and hide. well this morning i was sitting in a chair in front of the tank watching and feeding the fish they where happy and almost showing off. my son comes over and sits in my lap to watch,, and the fish immediatly swimm to the back and hide!! these fish reconized him ,that for some reason amazes me!I didnt realize that they could reconize different people and faces? to me this goes much deeper than just mindless eating machines like some people may think!!


Well, glad you're getting so much amusement out of your fishy friends. Fish accosiate color and shapes with certain actions that follow. That's why most fish come to the surface begging for food when you walk by. I had a breeding pair of wolf cichlids that used to flare everytime they saw a black object. This was because my wifes cat was black, the male wolf cichlid still has the claw marks on his head.
I once put a black rock in their tank, I had to remove immediaty before the glass got smashed or something.
Here he is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

> That's why most fish come to the surface begging for food when you walk by


That's what my angels and tetras do. I always feed the 10g first, it is right in front of my 55g (where the angels are). They always know when I am in front of the 10g that it is almost their turn to eat.

The angels also follow me. If I go down to one end of the tank they will swim to that end. Very smart fish!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine do that same thing, I have my night stand next to my 55g and when I get stuff out of it my angels follow me over to it and will stay there and follow me as I walk past the tank again. Or if they see me go to my 10g, thats where I keep the food at, they come to the top and wait for me. I think angels really can reconize people. Cichlid man, isn't that alittle bit small for such a huge fish? It doesn't look like he could turn around in it either.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Most fish are smarter than people give them credit for. 
I love watching fish and discovering exactly how smart they really are. I have cichlids that dug out the gravel down to the glass at the bottom of their tank. Like most fish they get excited when it's feeding time.
The interesting thing happens when I feed the fish in the lower tank though. (I have a double-stack, open-bottom rack with upper and lower tanks on them. The cichlids are on the upper portion of the rack.) The cichlids swim over to the hole they've dug and watch as their other freshwater cousins are being fed in the lower tank. In anticipation of being next, they get extremely excited.
It shows the fish understand there is a world outside their own little waterworld. Going beyond their aquarium and into the three dimentional world beyond.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Most fish are smarter than people give them credit for.
> I love watching fish and discovering exactly how smart they really are. I have cichlids that dug out the gravel down to the glass at the bottom of their tank. Like most fish they get excited when it's feeding time.
> The interesting thing happens when I feed the fish in the lower tank though. (I have a double-stack, open-bottom rack with upper and lower tanks on them. The cichlids are on the upper portion of the rack.) The cichlids swim over to the hole they've dug and watch as their other freshwater cousins are being fed in the lower tank. In anticipation of being next, they get extremely excited.
> It shows the fish understand there is a world outside their own little waterworld. Going beyond their aquarium and into the three dimentional world beyond.


LOL Fish-Doc.
Durbkat, I keep my wolf cichlids in a 900g bare bottomed tank. (unless when breeding.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do you have to keep them in such a small tank when breeding?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> Why do you have to keep them in such a small tank when breeding?


LOL, no, I keep them in a bare bottom tank most of the time, but I give them gravel to make a nest when they're showing signs of spawning.
They are always in a 900g tank, it's just that pic is a little decieving. He's on the same side as the black sponge filter.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Cichlid man. what do you feed that guy, small children??  just out of curiosity, how many inches is that guy?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats funny. It does look like you have a 10gallon fish in a 5gallon bucket. LOL


----------

